# Free Consoles (Playstation2,Xbox,Playstation3 and Xbox360)



## hbk549 (Jun 3, 2006)

I know all the website which offer Free Playstation2 and other consoles for US Residents but i have other websites which i will post later this day..
1.Free Console for India (Refer and Win)
2.Free Consoles for (Rs 1900 have to wait for 2-3 months for Delivery)
i think the second one works it has got Mobiles,Ipods and more cool stuff including Console so ready ypur Credit Cards.......

I Cannot Promise that you will Get and i will not be Responsible for any Money loss or for No delivery accept it........


----------



## samrulez (Jun 3, 2006)

Free..was that "Free" they will deliver the the console to ur house ..cool..Pls send the link to the website...has anyone tried this?


----------



## hbk549 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lets make clear:
firstly Consoles are Free not the Delivery in First website all you need to do is Refer as many as possible..
In Second Website:
Pay 1900 from creditcard and get consoles Delivery is not free

Man Console are Free pay little money for deliver thats all


----------



## samrulez (Jun 3, 2006)

hbk549 said:
			
		

> Lets make clear:
> firstly Consoles are Free not the Delivery in First website all you need to do is Refer as many as possible..



What the the delivery charges?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 3, 2006)

Bogus.
As a wise person once said, "There's no such thing as a free meal".
They will make you jump through hoops and in the end, no console.
Unless someone you know has actually got a console, don't believe this rubbish.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 3, 2006)

Utter crap. Thread locked.


----------

